# Homesteadonomics



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

this guy has a real good channel on the youtubes. some chicken stuff and other home steading things.
he has a real nice coop setup

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMiTb1EJ5nhn_NbUyNu003w


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like he's a talented wood worker too.


----------

